# used brass



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I inherited some brass from my father in law that I don't use it is around 240 7.57 60 264 mag and about 30 bullet's 243 reloads I have no idea if anyone would need the brass or if anyone wants 243 reloads, you can contact me if you do the price would be what you think is fair.


----------

